# PSYSHODOODLE AND PEPPERS



## glass man (Oct 27, 2008)

KATE: I noticed a poster on a wall in one of your posts. Have you ever eaten a HABANERO PEPPER? I ate a half of one with some milk and corn bread .[the milk and corn bread so the pepper wouldn't kill me!] MY HEAD FELT LIKE IT WAS GONNA EXPLODE! After that feeling past I FELT GREAT! It was like I was speeded up and could go 100 miles a minute! Want try it again,because of the way it felt at first. I think HANANRO is one of the hottest around. Any way I have a few CATHEDRAL PEPPER SAUCE BOTTLES and wonder if you or somebody knows what peppers or peppers were used in these bottles?I know E.R. DURKEE were around,as I have one of the bottles[green ,ribbed,only sauce I have that ain't cathedraled] and I suppose they used the same peppers then as they do now,but I don't know what kind. I wonder if TABASCO went to the early 1900s,course the name gives away the peppers used I assume. MAINLY WANT TO KNOW IF YOU ARE A FAN OF HOT PEPPERS LIKE I AM,MY FAV.IS CAYNNE,THEY CAN GET MIGHTY HOT TOO! WHEW![:'(][:-]


----------



## glass man (Oct 27, 2008)

KATE:ALSO IS THE POSTER ONE OF THOSE THAT TELL HOW HOT EACH PEPPER IS?


----------



## Stardust (Oct 27, 2008)

i have an addiction to hot peppers. i buy them by the jar and eat them so fast and soooooooooo many at a time. my granddaughter who is 4 started calling them, "mean peppers" when she was 2. She would try them and make a face and back out they would come. now that I've read this post i want some soooooooo bad. i think i have 2 un-pickled or whatever it is they do to them. Oh yeah, and the red small ones that are hot. yummmmmm. Got to go eat them. they lower your BP as do onions and garlic. not good if you have low BP, but if you have high BP eat away....


----------



## glass man (Oct 27, 2008)

"MEAN PEPPERS"![] YEAH,STAR I GET TO CRAVING THEM THANGS TOO! BEING FROM THE SOUTH ,I LOVE PINTO BEANS,CORN BREAD AND CAYANNE PEPPERS! I GROW SOME CAYANNE'S EVERY YEAR AND PUT THEM UP. I love to put the juice on turnip greens! RIGHT!IT IS STRANGE ,BUT I HAVE HEARD THAT A PERSON WHO HAS STOMACH ULCERS CAN TAKE A CAPSULE OF CAYANNE PEPPER AND THE PEPPER WILL HELP TO DRY THE ULCER UP! CAN ANY ONE COMFIRM THAT? SEEMS SOMETHING THAT HOT WOULD MAKE THE CONDITION WORSE. LOVE THEM "MEAN PEPPERS"!!![8D]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 27, 2008)

sprinkle ground red cayenne around in your house and it keeps ants away or use lemon slices. i like that the best.
 this year i didn't grow anything except my flowers that come up every year. they were like a crazy wild garden, but i got to give away a lot of bouquets that made a lot of people happy and me happy too. *: ** )*


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 28, 2008)

Glassman, yes -and Habanero is a 10. 

 I like hot peppers, but I don't know if I could do one of these[8|]... my daughter eats hot stuff and they gave her one of these - told her it wasn't hot, and she had to spit it out & came running in the house to chug milk... .can't get her to drink milk, ever, it seems... so that was interesting. If she can't handle it, I don't think I could. On a dare, though, I'd try it. 
 Accidentally, I ate one of the red hot peppers in my General Tso's chicken from Ling Nan (the best around).. thought I was going to die - but mainly because it took my by surprise, I think. You have to prepare yourself for hot peppers.
 I eat chicken livers smothered in Tabasco... 
 I found a Tabasco bottle from the late 30s or early 40s in a dump once. It looks the same, but I think the lid is bakelite. I kept it, just cuz I like Tabasco.
 Came in 2nd in a buffalo wing eating contest at work a couple years ago. Lost by 3 seconds.[] Didn't pace myself properly and my last wing was a 2 boner.. also - you have to remember to swallow frequently or you end up with a mouth too full of meat and it's hard to swallow... I'm prepared for next time, if there ever is one! They said they were suicide wings, but I really don't think so.
 When my daughter was 2, she would eat hot salsa at Chi-Chi's with a spoon.
 Guess that's what happens when you crave Taco Bell when you're pregnant! (Taco Bell is her favorite food.)
 Kate


----------



## Stardust (Oct 28, 2008)

I love everything HOT! like your daughter i was a real salsa fan eating it by the spoon. One day I bought a big jar and those little scoops and eat just about the whole thing and then the flu set in, need i say anymore......

 something about the last thing you ate before you get sick. ended up in the hospital for 6 day and suffered at home for 4 before I'd confess i needed real help.

 took almost four years before i could look at the stuff again.......

 just starting to try it again but, some things you never forget.....[]

 I'm sure we all have one or two food we never want to See again after the flu [] hit...

 now being pregnant it's was tuna subs, pickles, italian subs, and now they talk about all the mercury, nitrates, and the meds they had me on for nausea they said were bad for you. what's safe in this world any way? Bread and water? no not even that have you read what in those? Lol
 []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 28, 2008)

I got sick on strawberries when I was about 11. Wasn't too bad - kind of tasted like strawberry yogurt, if you can imagine![8|]
 Couldn't eat strawberries for a few years, though.


----------



## Butelka (Oct 28, 2008)

I roast peppers in bulk and keep them in the fridge, ready for any meal. I love hot peppers!


----------



## Stardust (Oct 28, 2008)

Roasted peppers, onions, and Italian Sausages now my mouth is really watering.......[]
 All right, let's party!


----------



## Bent_Twig (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Folks!

                You hit on a subject that I love. Peppers. I love hot food. Does anyone make pepper butter? I make a couple batches each fall. It is good on crackers, chips ,sandwiches,chicken nuggets, and really awesome on fried fish.I make it mostly w/jalepenos and hot bannana peppers. Has a real good kick to it.

                                  Twig.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 28, 2008)

mmmm - Red Pepper jelly with cream cheese on rye bread....

 or with Jalapeno Poppers...[]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 28, 2008)

sounds really good. Now when I get sime energy I google how to make that. I believe at a faie i had a taste with cream cheese and it was soooo good. I've been still craving Woody's Dilly Beans from months ago and trying to get my daughter in kaw ti make them as she cans all the time. [] thought she's want to make them with me. lol! mother-in law's. oh silly me, what was i thinking!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2008)

Anything hot kills me.Maybe because I got sprayed in the eyes with pepper spray in my teens[]It burnssssssssssssssss![8D]


----------



## capsoda (Oct 29, 2008)

> Anything hot kills me.Maybe because I got sprayed in the eyes with pepper spray in my teensIt burnssssssssssssssss!


[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 I can do hot. As a matter of fact I can do extremely hot but I don't do it regularly.
 And pepper spray makes me laugh.
 A very good friend of mine wanted to see what all the fuss about it was so he shot a little burst under the customer counter in the jewelery store we worked at. Needless to say it cleared the building rapidly and in a very funny manner, at least to me. I just sat in the lab and LMAO!!!

 I guess it was all the times I got tear gassed in the military or all the *HOT* crap I have eaten in my life but pepper apray has very little effect on me. It is funny to watch pther folks get peppered though.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 29, 2008)

It wasn't funny when I got hit,it is now,but back then like I said...........It burnssssssssss[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

So, Rick.... what did you do to get pepper spray sprayed in your face, anyway?


----------



## Stardust (Oct 29, 2008)

darn i missed a free taco. lovem.....
 see what ya miss when ya don't have tv?


----------



## Stardust (Oct 30, 2008)

rick that was a very funny picture made me have a good laugh!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 30, 2008)

You know who that is right?


----------



## woody (Oct 30, 2008)

Isn't that Megan from the movie "The Exorcist"???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol right away its what (did I do) [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 30, 2008)

Thats who is  Wood.It her many stages of sickness []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 30, 2008)

SORRY RICK


> Anything hot kills me.Maybe because I got sprayed in the eyes with pepper spray on my teens


 
 Let me re-phrase that:

 Oh my gosh, that's terrible and must have been really painful for you. How could something so horrible happen?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL Go look in Pm box the pepper story is in there.[] It was a little to much to post here.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 30, 2008)

[]That was a good one[][][].

 Kind of reminds me of the time we went to NYC to Tower Records - my husband was a DJ at Rockin Robins and had to use records and you could get just about any 45 there. He parked illegally (he was a bonehead) and while we were in line, he noticed the car getting hooked up to a towtruck, so he left me in line and ran out to stop the guy... I paid for the records and went outside and no car, no husband, and I was about 8 months pregnant. Felt a little panicked - didn't know what to do... thought he went to the impound lot or something so he could get the car back. (no cell phones in those days)... he ended up driving around the corner a few minutes later... talked the guy out of towing the car.
 My ending was happier than yours, lucky for me![]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 31, 2008)

rick,
 you have the best collection of pictures on this forum. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah its a shame I can't use all of them ......................[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah no pepper spray involved [:'(]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 1, 2008)

Baby daughters use of peppers. Damn near liquid fire.


----------

